# Jesus Christ, has your country experienced a breakdown yet?



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Jesus Christ, a year ago, somebody boldly claimed that "this somebody has not seen any visible effects" yet!! please refer to this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/5719-whats-musics-role-global-2.html, and look for emiellucifuge's and bdelykleon's post.



> emiellucifuge "said": Im afraid in most of europe I have not seen any visible effects, only in Spain the construction market has gone very bad, there are many building projects left unfinished and standing abandoned.





> bdelykleon "said": Neither down here in South America, actually there's much talk about global recession, but comparing to what were our economies, 10, 20 years ago, it is something like heaven these days. When I was a kid, Brazil had a 100% inflation a month, controlled prices, imports and credit, and consequently shortages of almost every basic need. What looks like a major American and English crisis is a fairly common and everyday issue to most third world countries...


Then, UniverseInfinite said:


> emiellucifuge meant Spain specifically, right?
> Wow, UniverseInfinite is kind of surprised that there hasn't been "any visible effects" in Europe -- the whole "geographical and arbitrary Europe"!
> 
> If there is really no "visible effects" yet, then this surely means deeper and deeper depression is going to come... Folks, tighten up your seatbelt for an amazing ride...
> ...


, how about now, my dear friends? "time" is the best witness with a "truthful" testimony... have your country and countrymen experienced a panic and a breakdown yet? , oh, maybe some "internal commotion"?? 

anyway, there will be some more scary things to come on the way than what you have experienced in the next few years... wish we all will be still "alive"  after "that"...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I still don't get your bizarre posts... but welcome back.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Could be, I'm in south Texas and we've been really lucky so far.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Air said:


> I still don't get your bizarre posts... but welcome back.





> I don't care about their different thoughts/Different thoughts are good for me. Tanita Tikaram


I've ofttimes wondered if Greece is the 'canary-in-the-coal-mine' for the modern Welfare State... 
but that's not really answering the question...

I'm okay for now- but I wouldn't bet the Mutual Funds on that continuing to be the case in 2011...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Things have been pretty stagnant here in Oz, but downturns are inevitable if (like us) you have about 15 years of constant growth. I don't know if people noticed (or cared), but about two weeks ago we had a change of Prime Minister. Kevin Rudd stood down and Julia Gillard, the former deputy PM, became leader. It was more of an internal party political thing than a result of the global financial crisis, but that may have had a little to do with it as well(???). Don't ask me, I never read the papers or even watch the news, I listen to classical music radio (no news bulletins). That's better for me than the negative crap peddled by some of the media. Although I did briefly hear a report by the BBC from Spain, and (yes) things have gone pear-shaped pretty rapidly over there...


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

oh, fellows, all you can probably "see" now is still largely what "other people" want you to "see"... OK! by the time that you find out "those people" have been hiding "their ****" from you, your comrade citizens will have found out at about the same time... so, once the sudden "truth" comes upon the entire human population and society, there will be a massive, incidentally synchronized, and tumultuous reaction from the mass public...

"that", sometimes, is what people call "revolution" or "war"! so, massive blood shed will be very likely in the next few years. OK? mark these words... or end "your time", fellows... haha


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Here you go. Here is a book for you.
http://www.billmckibben.com/eaarth/eaarthbook.html

I haven't read it, but it's on my want list. The basic premise is that we have reached the limits of a growth based economy, that we must begin to live locally while thinking globally. The book is optimistic that we can and will rise to meet the challenges. Any transition is going to be riddled with struggle and violence because humans are still basically primitive territorial primates. I still think we have a lot going for us however.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

No breakdown here, sorry.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Not really where I live either... but say, 15 minutes out into the cities... yes.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Weston said:


> Here you go. Here is a book for you.
> http://www.billmckibben.com/eaarth/eaarthbook.html
> 
> I haven't read it, but it's on my want list. The basic premise is that we have reached the limits of a growth based economy, that we must begin to live locally while thinking globally. The book is optimistic that we can and will rise to meet the challenges. Any transition is going to be riddled with struggle and violence because humans are still basically primitive territorial primates. I still think we have a lot going for us however.


I do not think these are entirely my words. Though the sentiment and meaning has not changed. What is going on here?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> I do not think these are entirely my words. Though the sentiment and meaning has not changed. What is going on here?


I have password to your account and sometimes I log in and write silly things.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Now it has changed back to the way it was - on my end of things anyway. Bizarre. Well, no harm done.


----------

